# Do we need SA Passports to return home permanently?



## ukboks (Apr 20, 2012)

My husband and I both had SA passports, we've been in the UK for 12 years and are now wanting to return to SA. We currently have British passports. Can we return to SA on British passports and live their permanently without apply for work permits? We both still have our ID books too.

All advice most welcome.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Are you still South African citizens, or did you not request to remain SA citizens?

Section 6 or something, when you wish to apply for any other citizenship?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Best apply for new passports while you are overseas in case Home affairs managed to have an efficient day and you are no longer SA citizens.
You can always apply for re-instatement of your citizenship.


----------



## ukboks (Apr 20, 2012)

Johanna said:


> Are you still South African citizens, or did you not request to remain SA citizens?
> 
> Section 6 or something, when you wish to apply for any other citizenship?


Thanks for responding. I cannot remember what I filled in the form.


----------



## ukboks (Apr 20, 2012)

Daxk said:


> Best apply for new passports while you are overseas in case Home affairs managed to have an efficient day and you are no longer SA citizens.
> You can always apply for re-instatement of your citizenship.


Thanks for responding. Good idea! On another note, would you leave the UK on a British passport and enter SA on a SA passport? Or visa versa?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

ukboks said:


> Thanks for responding. Good idea! On another note, would you leave the UK on a British passport and enter SA on a SA passport? Or visa versa?


ukboks, if you retained your SA citizenship, you should enter and leave SA using a SA passport.

If you are not a South African citizen, you will have to contact the relevant authorities.

We retained our SA citizenship on becoming Brits, make sure both passports are up to date.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

yes, leave and enter the UK on Uk passport.IF you have a SA Passport, by law, you have to enter and leave SA on a SA Passport, so they will let you in on an expired SA passport, but they wont let you leave on one.
and if you entered on a SA passport, you cant leave on a UK one.

It was something instituted by the Apartheid Govt to track "Freedom fighters" and the ANC have found it useful too.
If you get arrested in SA,having entered on a SA Passport then you cannot get help as a UK/any other Countris Citizen,as you have declared yourself a SA Citizen, Primarily.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Daxk said:


> yes, leave and enter the UK on Uk passport.IF you have a SA Passport, by law, you have to enter and leave SA on a SA Passport, so they will let you in on an expired SA passport, but they wont let you leave on one.
> and if you entered on a SA passport, you cant leave on a UK one.
> 
> It was something instituted by the Apartheid Govt to track "Freedom fighters" and the ANC have found it useful too.
> If you get arrested in SA,having entered on a SA Passport then you cannot get help as a UK/any other Countris Citizen,as you have declared yourself a SA Citizen, Primarily.


Passport Service | Can a South african citizen have dual citizenship?


----------



## ukboks (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. We will apply for new passports whilst in the UK. I am assuming these will take a while to come through. I hope we don't have to physically go to Africa House to do this! Any recommendations on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

ukboks said:


> Thanks for all the replies. We will apply for new passports whilst in the UK. I am assuming these will take a while to come through. I hope we don't have to physically go to Africa House to do this! Any recommendations on this would be greatly appreciated.


Yes you will need to go to South Africa House to apply. My husband renewed his passport whilst we were living in London about 3 years ago and it took about 5 months to come through.


----------



## ukboks (Apr 20, 2012)

I am very grateful for all of your replies. We will be arranging SA passports in due course.


----------

